# Passende Micro SD karte für Galaxy S3



## Heretic (30. Dezember 2012)

*Passende Micro SD karte für Galaxy S3*

Hallo Leute,

Aufgrund der Tatsache das meien jetztige 16GB MicroSD-karte vollläuft. Und ich mir denke : "Du hast dein Handy ehh imemr mit. Warum nicht gleich den USB-Stick einsparen"...

Spiele ich mit dem Gedanken mir eine 64GB Karte zu besorgen.

Angesehen habe ich mir schon diverse modelle von Kingston , Sansisk , Samsung und Hama...
Das Problem ist aber eher. Was können die wirklich leisten und was sollte ich nehmen ?
Es gibt ja z.B von Sandisk 3 Modelle : Einmal die Ultra Version mit 30Mb/s und 45Mb/s und eine Extreme serie mit 90MB/s (laut beschreibung besonders für Spiegelreflexkameras wegen der hohen Datengröße die da schnell mal eben gespeichert werden müssen)

Habt ihr da erfahrungen. Würde für mich die ersten beiden versionen reichen oder kann man das geld in die teurere 90Mb/s version investieren.
Was hat es mit den Karten auf sich die noch dieses "Mobile for Android" im Namen tragen ?
Zuletzt noch. Ist SDXC = SDHC ? Weil gerade bei geizhals und Idealo das total verwirrend ist und sich die bezeichnungen plötzlich ändern , wenn ich in einen Shop gehe. Obwohl die Karte auf dem Bild und Papier identisch aussieht.

Ziel wäre mir: 64GB , MicroSD , Mittlere bis Hohe Geschwindigkeit. Relativ günstig (bis max ca 1€/GB wenn möglich)

Wäre super , wenn ihr mir da ne bischen weiterhelfen könntet.

MfG Heretic

edit: Gekauft wird nur bei Mindfactory oder Hardwareversand ggf bei MM oder Saturn vor ort. Wäre also nett , wenn ihr euch daruaf bezieht


----------



## watercooled (31. Dezember 2012)

Ich würde bei Amazon kaufen. Gib einfach ein "32gb micro sd" und nimm die mit den meisten bewertungen...


----------



## ile (31. Dezember 2012)

Heretic schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Aufgrund der Tatsache das meien jetztige 16GB MicroSD-karte vollläuft. Und ich mir denke : "Du hast dein Handy ehh imemr mit. Warum nicht gleich den USB-Stick einsparen"...
> 
> ...



Du willst doch microSD, oder? Da gibt es mal definitiv keine 90 MB/s, das sind normalgroße SDs, die du da angeschaut hast. Bei microSD gibt es Class 2/4/6/10 und UHS-I, was Ca. 2/4/6/10 / 20 MB/s schreibend entspricht. Bei 64 GB ist die Auswahl recht begrenzt. Ich hab die SanDisk UHS-I und bin damit zufrieden.

Edit: Ach so, du meintest Leseraten? Ich beziehe mich auf Schreibraten, da die ja viel geringer sind. Aber jetzt verstehe ich deinen Post.


----------



## Heretic (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Passende Micro SD karte für Galaxy S3*

Danke euch beiden für die Antwort.

Gibt also nicht so gravierende Unterschiede. Na ist doch auch gut.

Bzgl der 90MB/s hab ich mich tatsächlich leicht verkuckt. Es gibt sie zwar , zumindest verklickert einem der beschreibungstext das , jedoch nur in max 16GB --> 16 GB SanDisk Extreme Pro microSDHC Class 10 Retail - Hardware, Notebooks

Ich werde dann mal morgen das Teilchen bestellen , wenn du sie hast ist das schonmal ne guter anhaltspunkt.

MfG Heretic


----------



## ile (31. Dezember 2012)

Heretic schrieb:
			
		

> Danke euch beiden für die Antwort.
> 
> Gibt also nicht so gravierende Unterschiede. Na ist doch auch gut.
> 
> ...



Ja, kommt passenderweise auch direkt mit exFAT formatiert, also genau richtig für das S3.


----------



## Iceananas (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Passende Micro SD karte für Galaxy S3*



Heretic schrieb:


> Ich werde dann mal morgen das Teilchen bestellen


 
MOMENT. 

Die extremen Übertragungsraten sind größtenteils schwachsinnig, besonders bei Smartphones. 1. kenne ich kein Smartphone, dessen Lese- und Schreibeeinheit diese Geschwindigkeit schafft und 2. sind das Angabe zur maximalen sequeziellen Übertragungsraten. 
Da du aber wohl kaum andauernd große Dateien von mehreren Gigabyte kopierst, sind diese Angabe völlig belanglos. Die hohen sequenziellen Geschwindigkeiten erreichen diese Karten teils auch zulasten der Geschwindigkeit bei kleinen Datengrößen. Und die meisten Daten, auf die dein Handy zugreift, SIND kleine Datenblöcken. Von daher ist mehr mehr als sinnlos, solch einen Aufpreis für diese ULTRA MEGA EXTREEEME PRO Karten zu bezahlen. Eine stinknormale Class 10/6 Karte kaufen und gut ist.

Und bei 64GB kommst du ohnehin nicht um diese Karte herum SanDisk microSDXC Ultra Class 10 64 GB: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Heretic (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Passende Micro SD karte für Galaxy S3*

Das bestätigt das ganze wieder . Auch dir vielen dank. Vilt kam das oben etwas falsch rüber . Das war auf die 64GB karte von ile bezogen. Diese habe ich mir jetzt bestellt. Nicht die Extreme die hätte mir zuwenig speicherplatz und ist mir dann doch etwas zu teuer... 

Mal sehen wann das teil ankommt.

Mfg Heretic


----------



## Iceananas (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Passende Micro SD karte für Galaxy S3*

Achso, ok 

Viel Spaß damit, bald hole ich mir auch eine


----------



## Heretic (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Passende Micro SD karte für Galaxy S3*

So heute morgen ist die Karte endlich angekommen.

Bisher macht sie wirklich einen positiven eindruck. 

MfG Heretic


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Passende Micro SD karte für Galaxy S3*

Hat lange gedauert.
Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## JPW (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Passende Micro SD karte für Galaxy S3*

Hallo,
Wenn noch jemand Interesse an einer Karte hat:
Ich hab eine SanDisk class10 MicroSD im S3 und alles läuft perfekt. 
Gucke Filme darüber und speichere sämtliche Fotos und Musik darauf. 
Kann ich also nur empfehlen. 
Amazon ca 50 Euro.


----------

